# Blind drunk in Bristol...



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2008)

Look out, there's apparently some dangerously dodgy vodka doing the rounds in Bristol: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/7578261.stm 

If you really must imbibe to the point of blindness, probably best to stick to tried and tested locally-produced apple-based beverages.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2008)

They don't scare me.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2008)

_"-I love the smell of acetone in the morning... It smells like... *hic* ...victory._"


----------



## wiskey (Aug 24, 2008)

seems to happen fairly regularly

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cambridgeshire/7241141.stm


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2008)

wiskey said:


> seems to happen fairly regularly
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cambridgeshire/7241141.stm



Yeah, unfortunately. 

This latest batch is just a bit closer to home though; _'Stokes Croft, Cotham, Ashley Down, Clifton and Easton'_...


----------



## wiskey (Aug 24, 2008)

yes I did read it, I was originally looking for the link to the lot in cardiff recently to see if they were the same. but I found that one.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2008)

wiskey said:


> yes I did read it, I was originally looking for the link to the lot in cardiff recently to see if they were the same. but I found that one.



Cardiff too? 

Well... take care everybody everywhere at all times then, I guess!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2008)

In what context do people in the UK consume cheap vodka ?


----------



## Geri (Aug 24, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> In what context do people in the UK consume cheap vodka ?



To get drunk. 

I was in the newsagents in Jamaica Street on Friday and two men came in and asked if they had any cheap cider. Oh how I laughed.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> In what context do people in the UK consume cheap vodka ?



Sorry, I'm not too sure what you mean.  

Probably in the home, in the pub, and/or on the park bench.


----------



## JTG (Aug 24, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> In what context do people in the UK consume cheap vodka ?



suggest you move to the Stokes Croft area and use the local shops round here and you'll find out


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2008)

That sounds really grim.

Alcohol is such a blunt instrument. 

I suppose the* rural Russian* tradition of distilling your own vodka is because it's preferable to the taste of the "potato beer" it's made from.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> That sounds really grim.



Or closer to home, try the benches of your local park up the road...


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2008)

Geri said:


> in the newsagents in Jamaica Street on Friday and two men came in and asked if they had any cheap cider.



Just on the off chance, like...


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a cafe for the homeless opposite my place which had three ambulance cars outside it on Friday night, I had no idea what was going on until I heard about this the next day from a friend in the council.


----------



## JTG (Aug 25, 2008)

City Road?


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 25, 2008)

JTG said:


> City Road?



Yep. Finally moved into my new place!


----------



## JTG (Aug 25, 2008)

heh, you're about 200 yards or so away from me


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 25, 2008)

ooh lend us some sugar!!! 

I hope that wasn't you practising the drums so early


----------



## JTG (Aug 25, 2008)

Christ no 

Noisy round yer 'nit?


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 25, 2008)

Not too noisy, just drummer boy for about half an hour yesterday and the cafe customers occasionally.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh and the 'animated' clubbers walking home on Sunday morning...


----------



## JTG (Aug 25, 2008)

hmm, maybe you don't get the selection of more 'interesting' characters we have down here up there near the main drag!


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 25, 2008)

I much prefer my Stokes Croft enders.  Plus you've got all the traffic that end.


----------



## hermitical (Aug 26, 2008)

BlackArab said:


> There's a cafe for the homeless opposite my place which had three ambulance cars outside it on Friday night, I had no idea what was going on until I heard about this the next day from a friend in the council.



is that the one opposite the car wash?


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 28, 2008)

hermitical said:


> is that the one opposite the car wash?



That's the one.


----------

